# I seriously start disliking that dog



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

The dane... I don't know what to do with him anymore. He is running my dogs over on purpose anytime we are outside. The problem is I have to keep him with the others, if I don't he will take the entire house apart. He already took the bedroom apart, no crate is holding him, I personally can't hold him on the leash. He just ran over Indra, literally STOMPED over her back with all four. My god I though he broke her back. 

I can't wait for this dog to be gone. 

Worst part, I think I've made a horrible, horrible mistake. They more I think about it, they more I believe that he actually ran over Zenzy and that she responded the only way she knew to keep him off. 

When I took this video I thought it was innocent but this is getting serious, especially when he's running over the puppy. He could easily injure one of my dogs. 






Any ideas of what I can do? I don't want him to be out with my dogs anymore but the only other option would be him tearing up the house out of frustration. 

And crating him is not an option either. Dogs like that are way to strong. To be honest... I don't understand why we have to breed dogs that big and strong that nobody can hold them or nothing can restrain them.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Can you take him out with you but keep him on leash and a prong so that you can control him?

How much longer will he be with you?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

gsdraven said:


> Can you take him out with you but keep him on leash and a prong so that you can control him?
> 
> How much longer will he be with you?


It's ten days until the owners come back and they will stay with us for another 30 days until they PCS. 

He's an absolute sweetie as long as he's in the house. A total couch potatoe and very cuddly but as soon as he's outside and gets his five minutes there is no holding and he just starts running and doesn't care where he's running. 

I guess I have to get a prong... and see if I can hold or simply put mine into the crate and have him outside and tire him out as much as possible...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Everytime the Dane almost runs your dog over, your dog looks at him like "what the heck is your problem".


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> Everytime the Dane almost runs your dog over, your dog looks at him like "what the heck is your problem".


You should have seen how he ran over Indra. She was screaming and the first minutes I seriously thought "That's it..."
She seems to be fine and it looks like it's just bruises but I can't look inside her so I take her to the vet once hubby gets home, just in case.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> You should have seen how he ran over Indra. She was screaming and the first minutes I seriously thought "That's it..."
> She seems to be fine and it looks like it's just bruises but I can't look inside her so I take her to the vet once hubby gets home, just in case.


 
Mrs. K I know what you mean, the Rottweiler that used to live with me played extremely rough and hurt my GSD's hips several times. He ran all over him, jumped on him and shoved him to the point where he completely knocked him over multiple times.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Rotate.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> Mrs. K I know what you mean, the Rottweiler that used to live with me played extremely rough and hurt my GSD's hips several times. He ran all over him, jumped on him and shoved him to the point where he completely knocked him over multiple times.


If it was a GSD I wouldn't have a problem. Yukon and Indra play rough but this is like a GSD "chewing" a poodle and at one point it's just to much, especially when it's to the point where a dog could be injured.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Rotate.


It doesn't work. I've tried that and he is taking the entire house apart if I have them out and he has to stay inside. A crate doesn't hold him either.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Is there a tree or something that you can put a tieout on for him while you are outside with yours, that way he gets to come out but is contained by something he can't pull?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Rerun said:


> Is there a tree or something that you can put a tieout on for him while you are outside with yours, that way he gets to come out but is contained by something he can't pull?


DOH! I could have thought about that myself. I actually have a tie-out he can't possibly destroy because it's made of steel... 

Can't believe I didn't think of that myself... sometimes I'm just blind...:help:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've seen another Great Dane play once and it was very similar to this guy. Is he doing it on purpose? Yes. Is he doing it to be malicious? I doubt it. It's his play style. Much like GSD's have a play style. Since your dogs are obviously not comfortable with it, then you need to let him loose separately.

Isn't this house his? Before you moved in? What kind of training does he have?


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

what about letting the Dane out first, let him get his energy out, then let your three out? the tie the Dane to a tree


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

You have these things you can drill into the ground and you can attach a leash to it. Maybe if you tie him onto that with a long leash, he can't run over your dogs, but your dogs can meet him if they desire so. Or if that's not working in the snow, maybe try a tree?  I'm not an expert, but that's what I'd do since you say you're unable to hold him yourself.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I'd tie him out on a chain or cable (to a tree, away from anything he can harm) he can't chew through while you're outside with your dogs. 

He is definitely "bouncing" on your dogs on purpose--he's lucky one of your dogs hasn't decided to "ventilate" him.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

BlackthornGSD said:


> I'd tie him out on a chain or cable (to a tree, away from anything he can harm) he can't chew through while you're outside with your dogs.
> 
> He is definitely "bouncing" on your dogs on purpose--he's lucky one of your dogs hasn't decided to "ventilate" him.


Actually, it did happen. Zenzy attacked him and he had a huge hole in his flank and had to be stitched up. It happened the day before she went completely mad. Meanwhile I wonder if it had anything to do with the Big Dane.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I guess I missed hearing about that with Zenzy. What happened?


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

My gsd does this to my Cairn Terrier.
E-collar, works! Invisible leash; perfect timing for corrections!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

BlackthornGSD said:


> I guess I missed hearing about that with Zenzy. What happened?



She went after Audie and after the others too. I took her to the vet and had her euthanized the 22nd of January. It was the worst thing I've ever done in my life and I still can't get over it that I did it. 
Ever since she's gone we actually have peace in the house. The hostility is gone. Ever since she had Pyometra she wasn't the same dog anymore. I've written about her aggression issues from day one... my mother said that it wasn't fair what I did to her. Maybe it wasn't but to be honest I just couldn't take it anymore. When she injured the dane and went after Yukon something snapped inside me and I had to make a decision. Maybe it was the wrong decision but even if it was, I can't change it anymore.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Don't beat yourself up all over again - seemed like the right decision then and it still does! You didn't have much of a choice.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I suspect it was the right decision. Doesn't mean it was an easy one. 

With the aggression getting so severe, it makes me wonder if there was a brain tumor involvement. Or maybe she had a high fever and brain damage from the Pyo? (I had a puppy who had a severe fever (>106 f) following abdominal surgery to clear an obstruction --and he has seemed to have some wires crossed ever since.)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Mrs.K said:


> The dane... I don't know what to do with him anymore. He is running my dogs over on purpose anytime we are outside. The problem is I have to keep him with the others, if I don't he will take the entire house apart. He already took the bedroom apart, no crate is holding him, I personally can't hold him on the leash. He just ran over Indra, literally STOMPED over her back with all four. My god I though he broke her back.
> 
> I can't wait for this dog to be gone.
> 
> ...


Mrs.K, 

I am sorry, but if you seriously want to be a breeder, you are going to have to be able to control and separate dogs. Why is crating not an option? He is too big and too strong for _any _crate?

If you cannot find a crate that will hold him, put a kennel in your garage or basement -- build it if you must. 

The idea of having all dogs running loose together playing and fun like the whole Rocco thread is nice. But breeders have to be able to keep dogs completely separated when they are in heat, when they have puppies, and sometimes, when they are hormonal. Some bitches do not like other bitches, and some dogs do not like other dogs. Large dogs CAN hurt smaller dogs just through their exuberance. And not all bitches with pups want to see a pack of dogs running around. 

So you need to figure this out.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Mrs.K said:


> She went after Audie and after the others too. I took her to the vet and had her euthanized the 22nd of January. It was the worst thing I've ever done in my life and I still can't get over it that I did it.
> Ever since she's gone we actually have peace in the house. The hostility is gone. Ever since she had Pyometra she wasn't the same dog anymore. I've written about her aggression issues from day one... my mother said that it wasn't fair what I did to her. Maybe it wasn't but to be honest I just couldn't take it anymore. When she injured the dane and went after Yukon something snapped inside me and I had to make a decision. Maybe it was the wrong decision but even if it was, I can't change it anymore.


No, you cannot change it now, so I would just take it that you did the best you could with what you had and what you knew. 

But when you get a bunch of dogs running together, they are going to start plowing into each other, and some of them will not take that well. Rushie plowed into Arwen and Arwen retaliated and it was on. The answer was not to let those two to run loose together any more, and no more injuries.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

selzer said:


> Mrs.K,
> 
> I am sorry, but if you seriously want to be a breeder, you are going to have to be able to control and separate dogs. Why is crating not an option? He is too big and too strong for _any _crate?
> 
> ...


Dearest Selzer, 

how can I EVER thank you for such enlightenment you brought upon me... I had NO idea.... 

And no, I am not going to spend a 1000 dollar on a custome made crate to lock a dog away that isn't even mine. I have *my *dogs completely under control. 

The dane has not one mean bone inside him. He simply doesn't know how strong he is. And with this place it's nearly impossible to seperate the dogs unless I rotate mine and him which I really don't have to do in the house because they get along. In fact, Indra is deeply in love with the Dane. She loves him to pieces and sticks to him like glue. Even Judge is cuddling up with him most of the time. 

The place we have now was an emergency decision since we had to move out of the place we initially rented due to our landlord turning out to be a slumlord. In 30 days we are moving into our own place. A place that we are buying and is much more suitable for our needs. In the meantime I have to work with what I have and I'd say that I am doing a darn good job considering the circumstances.

And I didn't know that I have a litter running around either...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No, but you put Zenzy down for some dog aggression issues. Now you have no issues with your own dog, but you are seriously disliking the Dane, and thinking that maybe it was him that caused Zenzy to have problems. 

After putting Zenzy down, you were seriously talking about becoming a dog breeder. Dog breeders need to be able to manage dogs, even if they do not get along. They have to be willing to take a dog back too at any point in their life. So someone comes back with their untrained, unsocialized, six year old dog and says -- here I can't handle him anymore. What are you going to do, take a one way trip to the vet? Or are you going to put the dog into a secure enclosure, until you #1 ensure he does not have any contagious diseases, #2 can work with him enough to start to let him out with some of the rest of your crew?

I am just brining up some issues. I felt bad for both you and Zenzy. From some of your other posts, I get the idea that you feel about crates and kennels, the way I feel about prong collars and shock collars. 

The idea that you cannot possibly crate or kennel this dane while your other dogs run around in the yard, and your "serious dislike" for the dane, has me concerned for him. Maybe you should tell whatever rescue you are fostering for that you cannot manage him any longer and you need for them to find another foster for him.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

I hate it when I see two people, who's opinions I like and respect, start going at each other. 

Selzer - If I remember correctly, the Dane in question belongs to the owner of the house in which Mrs K is renting. Watching the Dane was part of the "deal" in renting the house as the owners were military (I believe) and out on assignment. So it's not a foster dog that she can just return. As long as they are renting the house, the Dane stays.

Mrs K - I never realized Dane's were such big doofballs until I was at an adoption event a few weeks ago and there were almost 20 Dane's in the same room. Those dogs were everywhere, climbing, trying to walk thru each other..it was unreal. I'm sorry you have to put up with that right now. Hopefully you will have a place of your own very soon!!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Danes truly are big goofballs. I think Dane owners are too. Many are in denial (like so many other dog owners) about their dogs' potential for harm. "OH, she's just playing !" ya, right ...... she probably is, but you have a responsibility to others to protect them from your playful dog. There are times when it is a good thing we aren't all carrying six-shooters.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

The owners of the Dane rented the place we are in right now and were looking for somebody to take over the house for 3 months. They were also looking for somebody who is experienced with big breeds. They checked out plenty of places but none had the experiences I brought with me. 

Returning the dog is not an option until the owners come back. We had no choice. We had a week to find another place and the only other option would have been a house that is way out of our league. We simply couldn't afford paying 1400 dollars PLUS water, electricity and heat...so we went with B's house. 


The thing is that so many things happened within such a short period of times, plus all the lose dogs running around unsupervised on top of that.... I should have never brought her to the US. 
There is not one day I am question myself if I have done the right thing. 

One reason we are actually buying a house with a privacy fenced in yard is so we dont ever go through the same thing ever again. If that means that we possibly have live in a long distance relationship, so be it but I will not ever bring one of my own dogs into a situation where I have to chose between dogs that are not even mine to begin with and my own again. 

No more fosters, no more boarding! My own dogs come first!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Danes really are giant goofs. There is one that comes to our parks on weekends and he is sweet as can be but he has NO concept of his size. He thinks he is a small dog in a giant dog's body. He will try to roughhouse with the smaller dogs (Dharma included), unintentionally run over them and climb on them. He isn't mean, I just think he has no concept that he is enormous and thinks it is fun for all. 

His owner isn't any better. He is a nice guy but has no clue that is dog's antics could accidentally hurt another dog. Plus, the first day I met him, he kept inviting me to his house for a play date for the dogs. I was like, "uhm, I don't even know your name."


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Really Selzer, you need to find a leg to stand on.


...but, you'd need a tracking dog for that. Mrs K could find a leg to stand on. With the help of her dogs, of coarse.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

selzer said:


> You came on and posted that you were NOT going to put Zenzy down, and the next thing that happened was you did put her down. For dog aggression.
> 
> I lost three puppies because the milk was not powerful enough to keep them alive, even though they were sucking, their bellies were filling up, and when I called the vet and told them about them losing weight, they said not to worry, they expect that with a c-section. I am sure when you are a breeder and when you have to have a c-section you will be able to pass up the vet's recommendation because you will have more experience with puppies born from c-sections than they do.


To be honest, I've probably been around more litters, puppies, pregnant bitches, bitches in heat, matings than most people on here. I know what it takes to be a breeder, nobody has to tell me anything about what it takes to be a breeder. I grew up around breeding dogs and horses and I know how expensive it is in Germany. The US is twice as expensive. The Vet charges almost tripple of what I would pay in Germany. 

I take everything into consideration and I have three dogs that I have a responsibility for. I will not jeopardize or risking to lose any of them, ever again which is why I decided against importing the bitches. 

Believe me, there is not a single day where I think about what happened, try to analyze of what I could have done to prevent the situation, how I could have handled it differently, what I've done wrong. It's not her fault what happened, it's mine. 
I thought I had to rescue that dog off of craigslist, I took a deal to care for a dane so we can move into this place. I took two strange dogs in, the neighbors dogs running around unsupervised charging more than once at mine, the lab from over the road running lose, barking over at ours... ALL that played a big role in what happened and I wished that there were stricter laws about keeping dogs. I WISHED people weren't so irresponsible, letting their dogs roam unsupervised. 

I wished I had ANY idea how bad it really is over here and could have taken the proper steps. If I had known what is really going on in this area we would have bought from the beginning and all this could have been prevented. 

So believe me, I am regretting it every single day and I am not trying to excuse it. I've learned a lot from this move which is why we are buying a house and whenever my husband has to PCS I will stay behind until he has found the right place for us and the dogs or we do the long-distance relationship since I have such a great support from the team and found really great friends. 

Was she dog aggressive? Yes, she was but I managed her for two years. Two years I had everything under control. We should have bought right from the beginning.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I can't change the past but I can try to do it right in the future. Now that I know what to expect I can take every step to prevent anything like that from ever happening again, that is what I owe Zenzy.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It has got to be harder when you are in the military and might have to move over and over again, renting with dogs is no picnic. I noticed in chat that you are closing on a house now?

Having good fences actually does make for good neighbors when dogs are concerned. 

Hope you have or will have a nice fenced in area for your dogs in the new house.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

selzer said:


> It has got to be harder when you are in the military and might have to move over and over again, renting with dogs is no picnic. I noticed in chat that you are closing on a house now?
> 
> Having good fences actually does make for good neighbors when dogs are concerned.
> 
> Hope you have or will have a nice fenced in area for your dogs in the new house.


Yes, it was our first move together and an overseas move. I did so much research and it still went wrong. 

The house we are buying has two fenced in yards. The fronyard has a picket fence and the back yard has a beautiful white privacy fence. 
This is the front yard:









Backyard:









Every day I worry that the neighbors dog are out unsupervised, again. They ran up so many times, I can't even count it. It happens at least every second day that I am out with mine and they run up trying to chase mine and mine are trying to chase them back. Thank god the re-call is good enough to call them back. 

I don't get it. They know that I have thee dogs yet they STILL let all of their dogs out unsupervised and I guarantee you, IF something would happen, it would be the mean Shepherds ending up in the newspapers.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

You can try to plan for everything, but still things happen. I can only control my dogs. I have four right now and it is my limit, but people see that I have four and ask me to take one more--"it's an emergency, it's only for a week".. I wish that I could but I know my tipping point. I'm not a kennel, I don't crate and rotate. Every dog that visits gets my attention. I monitor every interaction. I can't provide quality care to more than four.

As for unsupervised,loose dogs...Mrs K.==I don't know where you live in the states but I'm in Seattle city limits and leash laws are serious stuff. I report leash law violations on the city web site--after I verbally warn the owners. I live next to an on lead park. There is an off-lead park about a mile away. My big girls are 14 and arthritic. They don't want loose dogs cavorting around them. I don't mind a ball chasing dog with an attentive owner but loose dogs that run up to my pets are rude and illegal.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

We live out in the country of northern new york. Even if they don't have a fence or live on a busy highway you always see the dogs out by themselves or tethered. 

The neighbors behind our neighbors actually tether their dog all day long and it is why I decided against the house we could have had in Brownville (it came with a Swimmingpool, sigh). The neighbors there were nowhere to be seen and two dog were tethered outside, barking the entire time we were there. The fence was a chainlink fence and I was like "This is going to be very loud. If those dogs are out there tethered all day long and I let mine in the yard... it's going to be constant barking from both sides."

The house was awesome but seing the neighbors dogs out there tethered... nope, not going to happen and I doubt that this was just a single occasion. 

However, that is out in the country, within the city things are run differently. I called the city clerks and talked to them about the rules within the town.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> *** Quote removed by MOD - original post was deleted due to personal attacks ***


This is why I dont bring my problem out in the public to ask for other peoples opinions, (Air my dirty laundry in public)

no offense intended.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

For years, my neighbors, I'll call them the Bumpesses, had dogs. They had a coonhound that must have been purebred as they actually cared about him and kept him tethered. The little basset hound disappeared. The husky mix bitch kept getting into my trash and then I found it NESTING in my shed, I told the neighbor that my cat lives in my shed, and she needed to get her dog out of there. The bitch was then chained to an igloo dog house where it whelped its litter, in January, in below zero temperatures. The pups made it -- until they were old enough to get killed in the road. One morning I heard two of them get run over while I was cleaning my dogs' kennels.

And then there was their Rhodesian Ridgeback/pitbull mix. This dog was not kept on a chain, or behind a fence. Every time I tried to take my dogs to my car to take them somewhere, the dog would charge. I called the dog warden numerous times. I called the sherriff. Finally the sherriff's deputies told me to shoot the dog. I just could not do that. I dubbed this dog, The Hound of the Baskervilles. 

Eventually the kids told me that they had to keep the dog chained up because it was attacking their other dogs. Ya think? 

After three litters in eighteen months, they traded the husky bitch to an uncle for a black lab. 

These were the people whose kids ran the lawn mower with a barefoot two year old hanging on, and another kid hooked up behind being pulled on some type of sled. The single mother was going to school to be a nurse. I am guessing her children were giving her plenty of opportunities to practice and learn. 

Anyhow, the problem was solved when the woman went bankrupt and lost the house and moved out with her children and remaining dogs. 

One nice thing about having really crappy neighbors, is they rarely complain about you. But I was not sorry to see her move away.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

selzer said:


> One nice thing about having really crappy neighbors, is they rarely complain about you. But I was not sorry to see her move away.


Not always!! A while back I was living in a quadruplex. It was strange and each side shared the same air with heating or a/c. I was on the first floor and the thermostat for myself and the apartment above me was in my place. The a/c was having issues with blowing the circuit, and you would have to go outside and flip it on the outdoor box... My upstairs neighbor CONSTANTLY came down to complain about how hot it was. A few times he was home and called the landlord to complain because I wasn't home, who would call me. I kept explaining what was wrong and telling him he was free to go out back and flip the darn thing himself but he never seemed to get it. Then that winter, he constantly came down and asked me to turn up the heat... The thermostat seemed to be a bit funny where setting was higher than the actual temperature. Anyway he would constantly complain, and one time he was coming down hourly. Eventually I opened the door in a tank top and boxer shorts because it was so hot, and he asked me to turn it up again. I said it was set to 85. He asked me if I could set it to 90. I said no and closed the door. 

His living room was above my bedroom, and the jerk would be blasting his stereo at all hours of the night. He also would come and complain about my pets, saying he could smell them in his apartment... Finally one day the landlord showed up and tells me how the guy has been complaining about me since the day I moved in. Says that the guy has allergies and can't take it any longer with my pets, so either my pets go or I go and whats it going to be. Now my lease had written into it, one GSD and 2 cats. So if I wanted to fight him I could have. But there was a lot more going on and I was glad to get out of the lease early! He looked completely shocked when I told him "well I guess I'm leaving then."

If your allergies are so bad, why move into a shared air building that allows pets?! Ridiculous. I would have had SO many things to complain about with him, but I don't like complaining. The landlord said he'd been living there 6 years and so had seniority over me. I was just glad to leave by then.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

I have never understood why anyone would get a Great Dane ? I mean, they are HUGE, they slobber and they are not very well behaved ? 

Watching that video I was hoping your dogs would ( *** removed by Mod - using acronyms to bypass censors is a violation or rule #16 ***) and gang up on that unruly thing and give it a good mauling.

At least I am honest !


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This Dane's owner works at my vet clinic....talk about large!
Otsego Great Dane could be world's tallest dog, but just try measuring him | MLive.com


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

kidkhmer said:


> I have never understood why anyone would get a Great Dane ? I mean, they are HUGE, they slobber and they are not very well behaved ?
> Watching that video I was hoping your dogs would ( *** removed by Mod *** ) and gang up on that unruly thing and give it a good mauling.
> At least I am honest !


At least! Some people would feel the same about GSD's. They are big and they bite people!

Where did you learn that Danes are "not very well behaved"?

The best protection dog that I ever saw was a Great Dane, BTW! That dog could be in a full attack mode and one command and anyone including a small child could pet him with no chance of an accident. Most impressive!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

ICKY! I don't like Great Danes!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

kidkhmer said:


> Watching that video I was hoping your dogs would ( *** removed by Mod *** ) and gang up on that unruly thing and give it a good mauling.


Wow... I find that sickening. 

I hope you're joking, as that would not bode well for her dogs either if that happened. "hoping" for GSDs to maul another breed is sickening as well. 

If you don't like the breed thats fine, but you're spouting stereotypes that are no better than all those that say GSDs are dangerous, aggressive dogs that aren't safe around children or other pets.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I find this whole thread disturbing.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> I've seen another Great Dane play once and it was very similar to this guy. Is he doing it on purpose? Yes. Is he doing it to be malicious? I doubt it. It's his play style. Much like GSD's have a play style.


This is spot on.

When my Cresteds try to play-fight with the big dogs they sometimes get squashed. I don't blame the big dogs - they are just playing how they play.




> what about letting the Dane out first, let him get his energy out, then let your three out?


When Mauser and Sasha get riled up in the house I let them out to run off some steam BEFORE I put the rest of the pack in the field with them.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

kidkhmer said:


> I have never understood why anyone would get a Great Dane ? I mean, they are HUGE, they slobber and they are not very well behaved ?
> 
> Watching that video I was hoping your dogs would ( *** removed by Mod *** ) and gang up on that unruly thing and give it a good mauling.
> 
> At least I am honest !


 
Okay so they're big, but they don't all slobber and it's a big leap to say they're not well behaved. Unless you've spent time with the breed, the only thing you can say for sure is that they're huge.

I don't think I'd ever own one, but I sure as heck wouldn't want my dogs to hurt one, or any other dog for that matter. The GSD has enough problems with it's image. 

Actually I don't know why anyone would get some kind of satisfaction from thinking their dog might be able to, or want to, maul another one. That's just sick.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> When Mauser and Sasha get riled up in the house I let them out to run off some steam BEFORE I put the rest of the pack in the field with them.


this is what I do with my two, Dodger plays too rough with Molly sometimes and it scares her, so I let him out first let him get some energy out, play ball or tug with him, then let Molly out to play, I always monitor them because even though I got some of Dodgers energy out he still can get a little to carried away, that's ok it's his play style. He plays rough sometimes and Molly doesn't it's just something that I have to be aware of and step in when it gets too out of hand and Molly starts getting a little scared.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Moderator note: Okay everyone, play nice and play by the rules!! I may not always be in the mood to go through a whole thread and delete all the rule violations, next time it might be just a thread deletion, which everyone hates to see. 

Thanks!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

A bit OT but every dane I have met has been lovely, they do play as if they have no concept of their size though! OH had one years ago and wants another in a year or so, thankfully Molly seems to enjoy their style of play  This is her and Holly playing (Holly is around 11 months here)


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Balto had a crush on this young female Dane. He followed her around the dog park. And Balto is neutered!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

BlackPuppy said:


> Balto had a crush on this young female Dane. He followed her around the dog park. And Balto is neutered!


Indra is in love with the Dane too. Even if he hurts her (accidently) she just can't leave him. She seriously is in love with him.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Mrs.K said:


> Indra is in love with the Dane too. Even if he hurts her (accidently) she just can't leave him. She seriously is in love with him.


:wub:


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

personally I LOVE danes I was raised with them from the time I was born. They can be very well trained like any other breed but they are a bit more strong willed and hard headed in training so it takes a good handler or at least one willing to put in some work also starting young is a big thing because these dogs grow super quick and at a super young age can drag the owner around. I have NEVER found a dane that knows his/her size they are a tiny dog in a big dog body. Yes they are huge and sorry but I have yet to find a dane that doesn't drool lol. It might not be all day long but at some point during that day they are gonna drool especially after drinking.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Holmeshx2 said:


> personally I LOVE danes I was raised with them from the time I was born. They can be very well trained like any other breed but they are a bit more strong willed and hard headed in training so it takes a good handler or at least one willing to put in some work also starting young is a big thing because these dogs grow super quick and at a super young age can drag the owner around. I have NEVER found a dane that knows his/her size they are a tiny dog in a big dog body. Yes they are huge and sorry but I have yet to find a dane that doesn't drool lol. It might not be all day long but at some point during that day they are gonna drool especially after drinking.


Audie does not drool at all. My shepherds drool more than he does. :help:


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

I digress ! Remove the M word . Insert "play rumble ".


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I actually had a Dane a long time ago - she was a lovely dog! Kids could roll around on the floor with her, and a friends 3 and 6 year olds took her in a community days celebration "pet parade" and as the "biggest dog winner" they got their photo in the paper! She would go to horse shows, and when she got tired of watching LOL she would go back to my trailer (probably 100 rigs on the grounds!) and go to sleep under the tailgate of the truck. Although social and sweet - one day I was talking to someone who'd been at horse shows with us every weekend - and she was sitting in the car very calmly....he went to open the door and she barked seriously, and would not let him into the car....

I often suggest Danes to people who want a big dog but don't want to DO any real activity....they are just big couch potatoes for the most part!

Lee


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

wolfstraum said:


> I actually had a Dane a long time ago - she was a lovely dog! Kids could roll around on the floor with her, and a friends 3 and 6 year olds took her in a community days celebration "pet parade" and as the "biggest dog winner" they got their photo in the paper! She would go to horse shows, and when she got tired of watching LOL she would go back to my trailer (probably 100 rigs on the grounds!) and go to sleep under the tailgate of the truck. Although social and sweet - one day I was talking to someone who'd been at horse shows with us every weekend - and she was sitting in the car very calmly....he went to open the door and she barked seriously, and would not let him into the car....
> 
> I often suggest Danes to people who want a big dog but don't want to DO any real activity....they are just big couch potatoes for the most part!
> 
> Lee


Very true. 90% of the day he's on the couch. The other 10% he's having his five minutes, running like crazy and running over anything that is in his way, than he's going back into the house laying on the couch or bed. When I tell him to get off the couch because I'd like to actually lay on there myself... you know he is judging you. How dare you to make him lay on the floor because the floor ain't good enough


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There was an awesome Dane that got a 197.5+ in Open today. I watched him work twice today. A very nice dog.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I just remembered a Dane from my agility days. He was good and didn't need to go fast because his legs were so long. He was a little bit bumpy going through the tunnel. I could see the tunnel bouncing around as he went through.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

It would be pretty awesome if people who have absolutely no clue about the situation would keep their comments to themselves until they have more of a clue regarding what they're commenting on.

The Great Dane, Audie, does not belong to Mrs. K. She is watching him while his owners are preparing to PCS (that's military for "moving") from Fort Drum to another post. Mrs. K is living in the home that they previously rented and has agreed to watch the dog so the transition is easiest for everyone involved.

It's not Mrs. K's responsibility to spend money on an escape-proof Great Dane sized crate so that she is able to rotate the dogs while she is taking care of the Dane. She has tried crating him, he broke out of the crate. She has tried locking him in a room in the house, he has literally torn the room apart.

Mrs. K's current home does not have a garage or a basement, so she can hardly build kennels in either - although she will be moving into her OWN home by the end of next months and may have that option then (and already has plans to, then, for her own dogs).

And this thread has entirely diddly squat to do with whether Mrs. K will, at some point, become a breeder or not.

IMHO.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Chris, while I have a great respect for your knowledge, people can only comment on what is presented and if a person only wants to hear good things then they shouldn't present it to a diverse audience. 

What I saw in the video was a dog running over another dog and the person doing nothing about it. Not once was the Dane called back that I heard. The large GD was allowed to repeatedly run over the GSD while the GSD growled at him. So, whose fault is that? The dog? The audience that the video and the complaint were presented too? The person that is supposed to be in charge of the dogs?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

If she is responsible for watching him. then she has assumed responsibility for his actions while she is doing so, i would think.

And if the Dane is running over her dogs, then I would think that she would want advice on what she could do to help with that, don't you think?

It is very nice of you to stick up for her when others seem to be so mean.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Chris, while I have a great respect for your knowledge, people can only comment on what is presented and if a person only wants to hear good things then they shouldn't present it to a diverse audience.
> 
> What I saw in the video was a dog running over another dog and the person doing nothing about it. Not once was the Dane called back that I heard. The large GD was allowed to repeatedly run over the GSD while the GSD growled at him. So, whose fault is that? The dog? The audience that the video and the complaint were presented too? The person that is supposed to be in charge of the dogs?


Jax, the video was made after the vet gave green light and all I saw that day was a very happy dog that had to run. It was the first time he did that. 
However, that first day he ran "over" Yukon I didn't see much harm but when he continued and started to run over Indra or Judge, you bet I tried calling him off.

As for the situation. I have figured it out. I go out with him before I go out with the others and have him run out his energy. That helps. But since he doesn't have the best hips I have to be careful of how much I actually let him run.



> It is very nice of you to stick up for her when others seem to be so mean.


Well, Chris has been at our house and she knows that building a crate is definitely not an option. We actually tried to crate him at her house one day. It was impossible to get him in at all. We've tried to get him into the big kennel she has. NO CHANCE! 

I have to be careful of how much I let him actually run because of his hips. I have never seen a dog hurting as much as the Dane and we weren't out for that long but he was seriously hurting, whining and moaning.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mrs. K - I can only say what I saw in the video. Unfortunately, we didn't have the background story to it when it was originally posted.

Do the owners give him any supplements for his hips? That's sad that he's in that much pain.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Mrs. K - I can only say what I saw in the video. Unfortunately, we didn't have the background story to it when it was originally posted.
> 
> Do the owners give him any supplements for his hips? That's sad that he's in that much pain.


Yes, he gets Glucosamine and it does seem to help him. I haven't seen him in pain as much as he was that day when we were over at AbbyK9's place. 

So that gave me an idea of how much he was capable of doing.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> Yes, he gets Glucosamine and it does seem to help him. I haven't seen him in pain as much as he was that day when we were over at AbbyK9's place.
> 
> So that gave me an idea of how much he was capable of doing.


have they tried Ester-C with the glucosamine/chorderin? that helps for my old girl


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

DCluver33 said:


> have they tried Ester-C with the glucosamine/chorderin? that helps for my old girl


I've just heard about Ester C yesterday. I don't think they've heard about it because all they told me about was the Glucosamine.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I like the Sprintime Joint chewables for Jax - Double dose and fish oil. That and maybe he needs to go to a chiropractor.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> I've just heard about Ester C yesterday. I don't think they've heard about it because all they told me about was the Glucosamine.


you should tell them to try it and make sure the Glusosamine pills have Chorderin in them as well.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

DCluver33 said:


> ypills have Chorderin in them as well.


Chondroitin :laugh:


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Lin said:


> Chondroitin :laugh:


haha I knew I mispelled that word. Thanks Lin


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Chris, while I have a great respect for your knowledge, people can only comment on what is presented and if a person only wants to hear good things then they shouldn't present it to a diverse audience.


Jax - My comments were directed at one specific post in this thread where the poster responded in a way that was intentionally rude (and partially off-topic) to Mrs. K.

I don't think that this was, at any point, about "wanting to hear good things". Mrs. K was venting about how frustrating has been trying to care for Audie while his owners prepare to PCS and asking what solutions there are for her to manage him since he cannot be crated or kept in the home.

Some people read her thread and suggested that she use a tie out. Which is a great idea. And then some people came here and gave her a big speech about why doesn't she build a kennel in her basement or garage, or why doesn't she invest in a crate that can hold him, and then, taking it completely off subject, how dare she consider becoming a breeder if she cannot manage this dog along with hers.

The latter, in my humble opinion, had absolutely nothing to do with thread and was posted only to stir up controversy and be nasty to the OP. It offered no help and was making a whole bunch of assumptions, such as that Mrs. K was going to start breeding right now, that she has a garage/basement, that she hasn't tried managing dogs, that she is clearly lying/clueless about the dog not being able to be contained by a crate.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Mrs.K said:


> DOH! I could have thought about that myself. I actually have a tie-out he can't possibly destroy because it's made of steel...
> 
> Can't believe I didn't think of that myself... sometimes I'm just blind...:help:


There are things I do now that make me wonder why I didn't think of years ago. Sometimes you just need another person to brainstorm with you.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

AbbyK9 said:


> Jax - My comments were directed at one specific post in this thread where the poster responded in a way that was intentionally rude (and partially off-topic) to Mrs. K.
> 
> I don't think that this was, at any point, about "wanting to hear good things". Mrs. K was venting about how frustrating has been trying to care for Audie while his owners prepare to PCS and asking what solutions there are for her to manage him since he cannot be crated or kept in the home.
> 
> ...


So we don't need to keep that part of the thread, which had died down and been edited, going. If we do...we will have to close the thread. Thread had been going in a better direction. 

Thanks. 
Admin


----------

